# This time I'm really gonna do it



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 29, 2014)

Yup. I'm really gonna retire this time. So far I've retired three times, but maybe the first time doesn't count because I was only 50. Third time was supposed to be a charm, right? 

On November 1, I'm going to send a broadcast email to all my clients and bid them adieu effective January 1. Actually, the last day I'm going to work is December 30 because there's nothing on my schedule for December 31 and January 1 is a holiday. If they can't round up another cleaning fairy in two months, they'll be out of luck and cleaning their own toilets. How much you wanna bet that there won't be any Christmas bonuses this year. LOL

Independents are as scarce as hens teeth here, and cleaning services charge $25/hour for one person or $50/hour for a team of two and require a minimum of four hours. I don't have any clients who can't afford a cleaning service, but I do have clients who've had a cleaning service and were very unhappy with them. Oh, well.

This might mean than I won't be able to go to basket weaving camp in the spring. It won't be the first disappointment in my life nor even the biggest. _*I'm just plain tired of working.*_


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd say it's time for a break  I don't know though, you sound to me like you like staying busy, so watcha got planned? What's on your bucket list Georgia?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

Georgia, I'm happy I was able to save up enough to retire early after working hard all my life.  I hope the third time is a charm for you, you may not have the money you did when working, but your time in your 'golden' years is much more precious, IMO.  Enjoy your later years and put the work behind you where it belongs.  Here's to your new year and new life of FREEDOM...enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 29, 2014)

Denise, I'll find something to do. With a bit of luck, it will be something legal

SB, the "g" is going to get put back in front of my "olden" years.

Yanno how people complain about other people with ab "entitlement" attitude? Well, they can complain about me now, too, because dammit! I'm gonna be 74 in November, and I _*am *_entitled.

Hope I can save enough to go to basket-weaving camp.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL, let me know if you need a partner in crime Georgia, :badgirl:just put an "s" on girl


----------



## Ina (Jul 29, 2014)

Georgia, Now is the time to start thinking about what is out there to keep you occupied. You don't want to get bored, and decide to go back to work for want of things to interest and fill your days. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 29, 2014)

January-March: seed catalogs
April-May: planting
June-October: weeding


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 29, 2014)

Love the sign, SB!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bored?  How can anyone be bored if you have so many forums and so little time that passes so quickly...


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, you are entitled and good for you.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> January-March: seed catalogs
> April-May: planting
> June-October: weeding



2015 ... ^^ that's my year too. ..  Happy retirement Georgia, and enjoy your gardening life!


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2014)

Retirement for me was extremely difficult. I could have flown for a few more years, but I felt that I was just missing out on too much in life. I love to fly and I really did love my job. I just wanted to be with my family more and to be at home on holidays and weekends. I have worked since I was 14 doing something from helping out on dirt, cattle and milk farms to finally being a pilot. At first, I felt that I had made a mistake and was going to call my Supervisor and ask to go back, but I told myself to give it 6 months and I am glad that I did. I now feel more refreshed than ever and love retirement, although whenever I hear a jet passing overhead, I do look up and I will tell my wife, if she is with me, what type of aircraft it is.

One of the best parts of my job was welcoming passengers on-board that were going on vacation, especially the little guys that wanted to visit the flight deck and sit in the Captain's chair. I would put my hat on them and let Mommy or Daddy take their picture. Business people were always in a hurry, but some were nice and others were not. I would wonder to myself if they are thinking of their family back home or just getting to their destination. I had one rude business person come on-board one time and tell me in a not to kind of voice to "Step on it, Jeeves. I have to be in Denver at so and so time and I can't afford to miss this appointment." I told him that once I got us in the air, I would turn the controls over to him and he could take us the rest of the way. He stared at me in an intimidating fashion and I told him that I could have him removed from the plane. He walked by me and back to the coach section and sat down. I told the Senior Flight Attendant that if that person gave any of them any problems to let me know and I would take care of it in Denver. 

Sorry about the little rant there. I still get a little upset with disrespectful people.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 30, 2014)

I retired in 2001 and never looked back. I luv being a professional dead beat


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 30, 2014)

I retired in 2007 at 52 and finally found something I'm good at. Doing nothing.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 30, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> I retired in 2007 at 52 and finally found something I'm good at. Doing nothing.



operating that TV remote is a chore huh ???


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 30, 2014)

I have to adjust my dates...

January-February: seed catalogs
March: cleanup from winter and soil prep
April-May: planting (I've asked for 100 caladium bulbs for Christmas! Those will keep me busy for at least a day.)
June-Octoer: weeding and watering; watering and weeding

This is the LAST time I'm going to retire. This time I'm going to retire and stay retired for sure. I think. Probably.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 7, 2014)

I've already changed my mind after parting with $1K for the dentist on Tuesday. For that $1K, she made me hurt. And I paid??? Yup. And there's more to come.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Georgia, the bills will keep coming after retirement, that's for sure.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 7, 2014)

SB, that cartoon says it all


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 9, 2014)

I eased into retirement.  I went from working full time to only working 5 mornings a week.  Then I cut that down to 3 mornings a week,  then to just 1 morning.  By the time I truly retired I was hitting 70.  Now I'm volunteering 2 mornings a week,  because there was simply just too much time and not enough to do to fill the time.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 9, 2014)

Grannyjo, I've been "easing" into retirement for the past 23 years


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, last night I found myself filling out an online application for Kroger. There's a Kroger store just down the road about a mile. (For those of you not in the US, Kroger is a very large supermarket chain.) Heaven only knows whether I'll hear from them, though. Said I could be available October 1. And I did this why? LOL


----------



## Ina (Sep 6, 2014)

Georgia, Could you be just a little bit of a work alcoholic? :wave:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 6, 2014)

Moi?? Surely you jest!

If retirement was a class, "Retirement 101", I'd flunk


----------



## Debby (Sep 8, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I've already changed my mind after parting with $1K for the dentist on Tuesday. For that $1K, she made me hurt. And I paid??? Yup. And there's more to come.




At least you only had aching teeth to put up with.

My friend planned her retirement so carefully and finally, finally left Corrections Canada when she was 56 I think.  Had it all worked out, she was going to travel with her husband, see more of the world......that was two years ago.  Today, she's laying in a hospital bed and pretty much on the verge of death.  A year ago the doctors told her that her unexplained ailments were being caused by her liver quitting.  She isn't a drinker at all, this was just out of the blue.  Then her kidneys began to fail but because her liver is making her so sick, they are having a hard time giving her dialysis and on top of that, she also has some kind of hepatitis and she keeps lapsing into coma's as a result of chemical imbalances in her brain and the last time we talked to her husband, he said even if she got a transplant liver and was able to live, the doctors are suggesting that the repeated coma's have caused brain damage and she'll never be the same.  It's so tragic.  So if you're thinking of retiring and you can work it out, my advice is to just do it and enjoy because you absolutely never know when you're number will be called.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 8, 2014)

Hm. That's food for thought, but when you consider that the only people I know are some of the neighbors (all somewhat younger than I am) and my clients...well, working is what passes for my "social" life. I have my kids, of course, but they have their own lives. And the grandchildren? They're 14 and 16, not exactly the ages of kids who want to spend their time with Gramma! Most of my clients aren't home while I'm there, so if I get lucky and Kroger hires me, I'll be at least be around the lights and the people. Beats spending all my time alone, and I'll make some money besides


----------



## Debby (Sep 8, 2014)

You sound like someone who enjoys being around people anyway Georgia, and if that's the case and you wouldn't be able to travel or busy yourself in hobby's or ??? and if you don't hate the work, then maybe you're one of those folks who should continue.  When my husband ran his business, at the time we retired, our foreman who'd been with us for 34 years (since the beginning), was still working and I think he was 70 at the time.  And it was a physical job too.  But he just loved working and even if he had the flu, he insisted on coming in to at least get the crew started!  So maybe you're that kind of person and wouldn't be happy with the kind of life that I have.  

I've arranged my shopping so that I don't have to do it more than twice a month and other than that, I stay home.  We live in a rural area too so we don't really even have neighbours that are close.  I just totally 'sink into' the solitude and peacefulness and love it.  But maybe that would drive you crazy?  Well if you want it, here's hoping that the job you applied for will come through.  Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 9, 2014)

I was at Kroger yesterday and asked the checkout clerk how long it took to hear after she applied online. She said she just waited a few days, then called the store, and the next thing she knew she was working and loves it there. She's a college student and they're very flexible scheduling her around her classes. The bagger is older than I am and said he likes it, too, and agreed that they're flexible with working hours. I'm off on Friday so will stop by, and if I'm lucky the manager will be in...instant "interview" Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 9, 2014)

Fingers, and toes, firmly crossed!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks, Vivjen. If Kroger doesn't want me, there's another supermarket right across the road from that store where we shop, too, because their BOGOs are really good, and I'll apply there. The people at both stores are really nice.

It would be a joke on me if I get a job at one or the other of them and it turns out to be a job I don't even like  Oh, well, as *they* say, nothing ventured, nothing gained. OTOH, I don't think I've had a job that I didn't like. Well, except for the one 40 years ago that was so awful, I left at lunchtime and never went back...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh, fiddlesticks. I just learned that Kroger's hourly employees are union. Drat. Guess I'll stop by anyway, and if I get hired, I'll just keep a low profile and my mouth shut (mouth shut? that'll be a neat trick). If they don't hire me, it won't be a problem; I'll just go across the street to the other supermarket and apply there. Surely _somebody_ will want me. Won't they?


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 15, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Bored?  How can anyone be bored if you have so many forums and so little time that passes so quickly...



I agree with Ralphy1.  My computer is my lifeline to sanity.  It is now 3:48 in the morning and as the world sleeps, I can browse various sites and find companionship, mental stimulation, and keep touch of people (I choose to keep in touch with) from my 60 years of real life (and I don't even have to crawl out of my pajamas).

It is important to find real life people to connect to also.  Once you have found a trusted friend or five with experiences and interests in common, then you have found the key to living independently and happily.


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 15, 2014)

Debby said:


> At least you only had aching teeth to put up with.
> 
> My friend planned her retirement so carefully and finally, finally left Corrections Canada when she was 56 I think.  Had it all worked out, she was going to travel with her husband, see more of the world......that was two years ago.  Today, she's laying in a hospital bed and pretty much on the verge of death.  A year ago the doctors told her that her unexplained ailments were being caused by her liver quitting.  She isn't a drinker at all, this was just out of the blue.  Then her kidneys began to fail but because her liver is making her so sick, they are having a hard time giving her dialysis and on top of that, she also has some kind of hepatitis and she keeps lapsing into coma's as a result of chemical imbalances in her brain and the last time we talked to her husband, he said even if she got a transplant liver and was able to live, the doctors are suggesting that the repeated coma's have caused brain damage and she'll never be the same.  It's so tragic.  So if you're thinking of retiring and you can work it out, my advice is to just do it and enjoy because you absolutely never know when you're number will be called.



I also agree with Debby.  You never know what tomorrow may or may not bring.  So you eat peanut butter and jelly instead of Steak... life is so much nicer when you can sit back and enjoy the world without dealing with the rat race.


----------

